# Qld kings marlin.



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

I am waiting the arrival of my profisha 525, so I floated my sexy and well equipped Hobie Revo 11 (affectionately known as the cork) from Kings with Greg and Ash. The conditions in the early hours were just spectacular, calm without being glassy, no wind to mention and the launch from the ramp was dry bum and very easy. 
Very little going on, I had pillies hardbodys, slugs and plastics, I then spoke with a lad on an orange ocean yak, I didn't get his name but he had a go pro on his hat, usual passing pleasantries and the mystery yakker stated that he would be happy to boat a little mac tuna as he had got nothing to be proud off, then off it went, his reel screaming and then to my disbelief, there she was, airborne, leaping out of the water in true marlin type fashion. I recon it was 1.5- 2m long bill, it leaped about 6 times frantically, the yakker was squealing, I was squealing, the reel was squealing .
The lad then started to F about with his head mounted go pro, I could hear him making comments about getting a pic etc ect and then it happened the Marlin was gone, no swearing, no foul language just elation from the yakker.

It's not my story, but if the lad claims he got one that day, I will concur. He was tolling skirted phillies. I managed to bag a mac tuna and a really nice GT from the wash at brays rock on a slug, the GT was only 60 cm long but pulled like it was six meters long.

Great day, great yak, great company. I can't think of a better way to regenerate the mind.

Cheers

PP


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Eh paddlepara,met you at the stealth comp, thought it wsd you I was talking too. And yes twas me and you know the wild thing hooked another about 3hrs later. Was dealing with a mack tuna out back when I looked over my shoulder and saw another airborne, then off went my xos pilly rig with a double hopkup.seeing that take was pretty awesome. Really lucky.hopefully They stay around..get out there with some big pilly rigs.
Wayne


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

G'Day Wayne,

Sorry I didn't get your name mate, I was in the twilight zone and just chillin, I am not usually that rude. Mate before you had re-rigged I had called about three people, great sight to see.

Hey Salti&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; women stalking me, NOT AGAIN lol


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Wayne,

I saw from a distance that you had a skirted lure, was it a home made rig? if so, post some pics bro
Cheers

PP


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Is there nothing that Wayno can't do?

Bloody hell! Beakies! :shock:

What's next on the "to do" list, Wayne?

I'm bowing and scraping as I type this! 

Jimbo


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Go hard Wayne!


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

must be a safa ;-) Needs glass under his skinny hairy ass though.[/quote]

Absolutely, I bet he would have landed them if he was on glass ;-)


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

@ Paddlepara- mate a pulsator rig with a very large pilly,


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

managed a couple of images not too flash but yeah unreal looking fish, first one its jumped near to kayaker on left and 2nd image missed it jump by a spit second but left me with this circular shape ontop water as it went under again.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice one Wayne.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome Wayne, that other kayaker must have gotten a bit of a shock.


----------



## Teo (Jan 3, 2013)

Great Wayne!!
I was there too when Wayne hooked that beast and I couldn't believe to what I was seeing. such a beauty. Even more incredible was when Wayne hooked the marlin the second time.....no reward this time Wayne, but you know that he is there...

Looking forward to catching up

Matteo


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice one Wayne
It's the ones that get away ...

Carnster, how come we haven't seen you with one of these yet? ;-)


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Hey teo.
Was good to catch up mate. We'll catch up soon again.I'll let you know about Scarborough.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Well done Wayne, even better with a picture to go with it!


----------

